# Rattle



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

I Have Some Rattle When Driving. It Seems Like It Is In The Steering Column Or Dash. It Is Not The Steering Shaft, I Had That Replaced About A Month Ago. It Is Extremely Annoying. Anybody Have A Problem. It Is Like A Piece Of Plastic Molding Rubbing Somewhere.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Check with the dealer,someone told me they something like that replaced.I think he said it was under warranty.Had something about a boot around the steering.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PITCH;461122 said:


> I Have Some Rattle When Driving. It Seems Like It Is In The Steering Column Or Dash. It Is Not The Steering Shaft, I Had That Replaced About A Month Ago. It Is Extremely Annoying. Anybody Have A Problem. It Is Like A Piece Of Plastic Molding Rubbing Somewhere.


Is it only when the plow is on?


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Philbilly2;461140 said:


> Is it only when the plow is on?


DOESN'T MATTER

IT SEEMS LIKE IT IS IN THE PLASTIC CASING AROUND THE STEERING COLUMN.

VERY ANNOYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Not sure if its the same as your truck but mine is a 2003 1500 and I have had a rattling only when the plow is on and I couldnt figure out what it was.

A buddy of mine just bought an 04 1500 and his does it with out having a plow on. We got to looking and at the back corners of the hood, when its closed, (or right at the lower outside corners of the front windshield in the channel where the wipers are) there are two little rubber or plastic tabs that we can see whipping around. We cut them off of his truck and presto, no more rattling sound. I havent done it in my truck yet but I will if i notice the noise again this year.

Mine only did it with the plow on, I think it has something to do with the airflow, because my buddys has a bugshield on it and I think it was acting like my plow and causing turbulance blowing over them tabs.


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

This might be a different problem but I had a rattle in the left front of my truck and the dealer said it was a problem with the step bars(Nerf). The bolt that they are mounted with was the problem. It was a Factory bolt but affected by the bars either factory or aftermarket. They said it was a common problem.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Novadiecast;461441 said:


> This might be a different problem but I had a rattle in the left front of my truck and the dealer said it was a problem with the step bars(Nerf). The bolt that they are mounted with was the problem. It was a Factory bolt but affected by the bars either factory or aftermarket. They said it was a common problem.


NO
IT SOUNDS LIKE A LITTLE BABY RATTLE IS SOME WHERE IN MY DASH. YOU HEAR IT WITH ROAD VIBRATION. SHAKING THE TRUCK OR HITTING A BIG BUMP WON'T RE-PRODUCE THE RATTLE


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Do you have a bug shield. Take it off and drive down the road. If the noise goes away it is molding around your window. My 2 chevys made a rattle noise almost like popcorn popping.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PITCH, is it more pronounced if your in a slight turn with the wheel just a bit off center, or maybe at low speeds on a slightly rough road can you actually "feel" the rattle in the steering wheel?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a 2004 chevy 2500 hd and I have hear the same thing. the alignment is perfect and everything, I thought it was the steering column but it is solid. it just like a little clicking nose that i hear and vibration. dont know what it is.


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Did you check the front end(ball joints, hub bearings , axles, etc...)? i had a rattle in the right front and it was the hub bearing going. OK just read again in the dash, did they put the plastic covers back on properly? If they are not snapped or screwed together properly it will rattle.


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the same noise in my NBS 2007 chevy. Drives me nuts. It sounds to me like two pieces of the dash rubbing together


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

B&B;461682 said:


> PITCH, is it more pronounced if your in a slight turn with the wheel just a bit off center, or maybe at low speeds on a slightly rough road can you actually "feel" the rattle in the steering wheel?


B&B 
IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE TURNING THE WHEEL. I'M STARTING TO THINK IT MAY BE COMING THROUGHT THE STEERING WHEEL, OR AT LEAST THE VIBRATION IS. I HAD THE PIECE OF THE STEERING SHAFT REPLACED ABOUT A MONTH AGO, UNDER WARANTEE. I'M WONDERING IF THE DEALER DIDN'T TIGHTEN SOMETHING, BU THEY TOLD ME IT WAS MORE OF AN EXTERNAL JOB. THE OTHER THING I HAD DONE TO IT WAS HAD THE PLOW CONTROLLER MOUNTED ON THE DASH BY THE HEADLIGHT SWITH. I'VE TRIED TO PUSH AND HOLD EVERY THING TIGHT TO MAKE IT STOP AND IT DOESN'T HELP. ANY MORE THOIUGHTS??????? SOME DAYS IT IS WORSE THAN OTHERS!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The reason I asked if you could feel it more in the steering wheel as a "clunking" type rattle is because these trucks have a plastic bushing/bearing at the base of the steering column that have been a problem since "01.. and they'll give you a rattle or "clunking" feeling through the wheel, and you can feel it in the wheel too.... and changing to the updated intermediate steering shaft usually makes it _worse_ if the clunking is actually coming from the lower bushing...


----------



## rdaily104 (Nov 22, 2007)

Not sure if it is the same thing or not. I have a rattle in my 05 Sierra that is coming from the slider control for the heat. I have not replaced it yet due to not knowing how. When I move the slider down just alittle it stops.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

B&B;464508 said:


> The reason I asked if you could feel it more in the steering wheel as a "clunking" type rattle is because these trucks have a plastic bushing/bearing at the base of the steering column that have been a problem since "01.. and they'll give you a rattle or "clunking" feeling through the wheel, and you can feel it in the wheel too.... and changing to the updated intermediate steering shaft usually makes it _worse_ if the clunking is actually coming from the lower bushing...


THIS IS PROBABLY IT. LIKE I SAID I HAD THE STEERING SHAFT UPDATED 3 WEEKS AGO. IT SEEMS LIKE THE SOUND IS GETTING WORSE. THE VIBRATION THROUGH THE WHEEL IS GONE, BUT THE RATTLE IS THERE. IT IS NOT A SAFETY ISSUE IS IT?????


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

All I can offer is the rattles on my truck that I have found and fixed:

One was when my guages were starting to go, the gears in the motors woudl rattle around like crazy. 

Next was the slight knock/bump that I hear constantly when there was the slightest frame flex. This was my front fenders not being bolted together tightly. 

Then there's the obvious hood flapper thingy's. They suck, period. Try velcro. This worked for me. 

Next was a few wires that had wiggled out of a loom and would rub under my dash - a few BZT's fixed them. 

Now I have a noisy blower motor. Whenever my heat is on Recirculate it flaps around, VERY annoying. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

My truck has this rattle sometimes too, my guess it would be from the hood flappy things, lol. My fix, just turn the radio up a lil I have learned over the past few years that Chevy's and GMC's both make some kind of noise, even in perfect condition.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PITCH;464631 said:


> THIS IS PROBABLY IT. LIKE I SAID I HAD THE STEERING SHAFT UPDATED 3 WEEKS AGO. IT SEEMS LIKE THE SOUND IS GETTING WORSE. THE VIBRATION THROUGH THE WHEEL IS GONE, BUT THE RATTLE IS THERE. IT IS NOT A SAFETY ISSUE IS IT?????


 If it's the bushing I'm speaking of, no it's not a safety issue..just an annoyance.

You can check the bushing to see if it's what your hearing or feeling....

Get under the dash and look at the very bottom of the column near the firewall. You'll see where the steering shaft comes out of the column and heads out through the firewall... right were the metal part of the column stops you will see a green or white plastic ring right at the end of the column tube...this is the bushing. The part you can see is only the end of it, the rest is inserted up into the column tube about 2-3 inches...

Grab the steering shaft right between where it come out of the base of the column tube and where it goes out through the firewall.. try and wiggle it up and down... is the plastic bushing moving up and down IN THE COLUMN TUBE? That's usually where the rattle and vibration comes from...

I think every 99-up GM truck I've ever driven had at least a little bit of clunk or rattle in the steering column.... it's this bushing that's loose in the column tube that causes 95% percent of them...


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

B&B;465328 said:


> If it's the bushing I'm speaking of, no it's not a safety issue..just an annoyance.
> 
> You can check the bushing to see if it's what your hearing or feeling....
> 
> ...


I WILL TRY THAT!!! TOOK IT TO THE DEALER YESTERDAY. THEY SPENT 2 HOURS ON IT. THEY ISOLATED WHERE THE NOISE IS COMMING FROM. IN THE SHAFT UP MORE TORWARD THE TOP BY THE STEERING WHEEL. THEY SAID IT IS NOT NEAR THE PART THEY REPLACED 3 WEEKS AGO. THEY USED SOME DEVICE WITH HEAD PHONES TO PIN POINT EXACTLY WHERE THE NOISE IS. THEY TIGHTENED THE SHAFT AND LUBED IT AGAIN, BUT THAT DIDN'T HELP AT ALL. THEY RAN OUT OF TIME YESTERDAY SO IT WILL BE NEXT WEEK. ANY OTHER IDEAS. I WILL TRY LOOKING AT THE PLASTIC BUSHING. IF IT IS THE BUSHING WHAT DO I DO??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PITCH;465342 said:


> I WILL TRY LOOKING AT THE PLASTIC BUSHING. IF IT IS THE BUSHING WHAT DO I DO??


 Nothing, as there is no OEM fix for it...but keep us posted if it turns out that it's the bushing causing the rattle, as I have a "home brew" fix for it.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

B&B;465845 said:


> Nothing, as there is no OEM fix for it...but keep us posted if it turns out that it's the bushing causing the rattle, as I have a "home brew" fix for it.


IT IS GOING TO THE DEALERSHIP NEXT WEEK. I CAN FEEL THE VIBRATION IN THE STEERING WHEEL ACCOMPANIED BY SOME CLUNKING WHEN MAKING SLIGHT TURNS AND OF COURSE THE RATLLE. I THINK THE DEALER AGGRAVATED IT MORE YESTERDAY. POSSIBLY MESSED UP THE ALIGHNMENT OF THE SHAFT, BECAUSE I CAN FEEL THE VIBRATION IN THE STEERING WHEEL WHEN TURNING. GOT A STORM COMING TONITE SO WE WILL BE PLOWING


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

why are you YELLING


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

PITCH;465926 said:


> IT IS GOING TO THE DEALERSHIP NEXT WEEK. I CAN FEEL THE VIBRATION IN THE STEERING WHEEL ACCOMPANIED BY SOME CLUNKING WHEN MAKING SLIGHT TURNS AND OF COURSE THE RATLLE. I THINK THE DEALER AGGRAVATED IT MORE YESTERDAY. POSSIBLY MESSED UP THE ALIGHNMENT OF THE SHAFT, BECAUSE I CAN FEEL THE VIBRATION IN THE STEERING WHEEL WHEN TURNING. GOT A STORM COMING TONITE SO WE WILL BE PLOWING


The truck went in friday. new shaft and lower steering bearing. Noise gone and no more vibration in the steering wheel.

thanks for the help


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

wirenut;467005 said:


> why are you YELLING


Why do you care???


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PITCH;470548 said:


> The truck went in friday. new shaft and lower steering bearing. Noise gone and no more vibration in the steering wheel.


Yea that's what GM tells them to do...but believe me, the rattle and vibration will come back eventually... as their is no actual GM fix for it...


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

B&B;470553 said:


> Yea that's what GM tells them to do...but believe me, the rattle and vibration will come back eventually... as their is no actual GM fix for it...


What is that home remedy you were talking about


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PITCH;470560 said:


> What is that home remedy you were talking about


The trick is to get the plastic bushing tightend up in the column tube.. I've seen guys put a muffler clamp around the bottom of the tube and crush the tube a bit to tighten it up around the bushing... but that's a real crude way of doing it IMO.

What I do is remove the bushing and drill and tap the column tube for a 1/4-20 bolt, right where the bushing would be inside the tube. By doing it this way, you can thread the bolt in just enough to tighten up the clearance between the bushing and the tube... it doesn't take much to tighten it up so I also run a nut onto the bolt before I thread it into the tube. That way you can adjust the clearance out of it and then use the nut as a jam nut to hold the bolt in place.... It was the first mod I did to my '04 when I bought it as it had quite a bit of clunk/rattle in the steering wheel...

GM knows it's a problem and has been for years, and they revised the bushing (the older ones were white, the updated ones are green) but it only fixes it temporarily...My "home brew" method fixes them indefinitly...and even if it would loosen up a bit, you just snug up the bolt a little more.

I'll get a pic and post it so you can see how simple it is to do.


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

B&B;472613 said:


> The trick is to get the plastic bushing tightend up in the column tube.. I've seen guys put a muffler clamp around the bottom of the tube and crush the tube a bit to tighten it up around the bushing... but that's a real crude way of doing it IMO.
> 
> What I do is remove the bushing and drill and tap the column tube for a 1/4-20 bolt, right where the bushing would be inside the tube. By doing it this way, you can thread the bolt in just enough to tighten up the clearance between the bushing and the tube... it doesn't take much to tighten it up so I also run a nut onto the bolt before I thread it into the tube. That way you can adjust the clearance out of it and then use the nut as a jam nut to hold the bolt in place.... It was the first mod I did to my '04 when I bought it as it had quite a bit of clunk/rattle in the steering wheel...
> 
> ...


I was doing a search on this rattle issue and I am intreged with B&B's "home brew". The post has been dead for a while but curious if your still confident on this remedy, God knows this is driving me nuts. One wrinkle in my situation, I changed out to the supposed cure, Dorman D-shaped shaft and still have the problem. Did you think this remedy would work for it? I cant see why not.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes still using the same procedure to permanently fix them today Dan. Again I prefer the jamb bolt method but if resources require it the muffler clamp deal works fine too. Just need a 2" clamp and a little trim of it's saddle to fit around some obstructions at the base of the column tube and the rattle will be gone.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Novadiecast;461441 said:


> This might be a different problem but I had a rattle in the left front of my truck and the dealer said it was a problem with the step bars(Nerf). The bolt that they are mounted with was the problem. It was a Factory bolt but affected by the bars either factory or aftermarket. They said it was a common problem.


My `05 sierra denali has a rattle in the left front and I can`t find anything loose in the front end'
After reading this I checked the nerf bar to see if it was loose but it seems tight.What is the fix for this?


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Signing up for B&B's pictures


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It been a while I know I know.


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

As usual, you da MAN!!


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

*de-clunked*

Did the B & B home brew method today, also greased the intermediate shaft while I was there, clunk (rattle) (annoyment) is gone, after drilling and tapping the column tube I carefully sent a 7/32 bit through the tapped hole to put a minimal seat for the bolt as I was having a bit of a problem getting the threads to catch, FYI if you measure up the tube 1 1/4 inch you will get the hole right in line with the bearing in the nylon bushing, it's the strongest point in the bushing. Nice easy fix B&B. Thanks.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

*re-clunked*

Did the B&B homebrew repair and steering clunk went away so I was shocked when after a couple months I started to feel the clunk again, after checking all parts of the steering shaft it now seems I have to replace the shaft that connects the steering box to the intermediate shaft as I am getting loose u-joints there, the trucks pushing 100k so I guess I can't complain, just putting out another component to look at when diagnosing steering clunk.


----------

